# Is this bad news already known by this community?



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/da...e-tv-tivo-at-risk-when-cable-standard-expires


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530689


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's crap. The writer doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Future of CableCARD by EDITOR


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's crap. The writer doesn't know what he's talking about.


The way the writer put "Apple TV" in the title without understanding that the Apple TV has nothing to do with Cable Cards (or "interfacing with a cable company's signal") makes it seem like a clickbait article, IMO.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes I was wondering what the heck Apple TV had to do with cable cards when I saw the title.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Cutting cords is ALWAYS an option with CATV ...


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think the writer or editor really understands what he is talking about. The real news is that the committe for the new standard is getting virtually no agreement among the affected parties. However, none of that has to do with legacy Cable Card devices such as TiVo's; it is about how it is going to be acheived in the future. This article is just off point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

He's misunderstanding the STELLAR law that passed a few months back. It removed the provision in the original CableCARD law that required cable companies to use CableCARDs in their own devices. i.e. The integration ban. The origunal intent of that section was to make it so 3rd party devices and rented devices used the same security system and as such it should make it easier yo activate a 3rd party device. However it never really worked out that way. Cable companies used loopholes in the laws to make activating one of their own devices virtually identical to the old method while making activating a 3rd party device unnecessarily difficult. STELLAR was nothing more then a concession to that fact. They are still required to provide and support CableCARDs for 3rd party devices, they're just not required to use them in their own boxes which makes them a little cheaper for them to make. 

I'm not sure the author even knows what's going on with the CableCARD replacement standard. Given his lack of understanding of STELLAR I seriously doubt it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> He's misunderstanding the STELLAR law that passed a few months back. It removed the provision in the original CableCARD law that required cable companies to use CableCARDs in their own devices. i.e. The integration ban. The origunal intent of that section was to make it so 3rd party devices and rented devices used the same security system and as such it should make it easier yo activate a 3rd party device. However it never really worked out that way. Cable companies used loopholes in the laws to make activating one of their own devices virtually identical to the old method while making activating a 3rd party device unnecessarily difficult. STELLAR was nothing more then a concession to that fact. They are still required to provide and support CableCARDs for 3rd party devices, they're just not required to use them in their own boxes which makes them a little cheaper for them to make.
> 
> I'm not sure the author even knows what's going on with the CableCARD replacement standard. Given his lack of understanding of STELLAR I seriously doubt it.


Doesn't that rule go into effect later this year?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah that's what the writer of the article was saying was the impending doom for TiVo and AppleTV.  He made it sound like all CableCARDs would be phased out, but that's simply not true. Only the integration ban is going away.


----------

